# Found a my husband dildo



## Unknown777 (Jul 30, 2021)

I am married for 4 yrs been together for 9yrs. I just within the past 2 weeks found out that my husband's been using a dildo. When I ask him about it if it's for him or someone else he wouldn't answer me. Finally said it's for him. That he supposedly only used it twice. But since then he has been moving it around into different hiding spots. I had a feeling it was his due to stuff looking like poop on it. 
I am not comfortable with this at all I even told him that I know now I can't 100% satisfy him and that if he keeps using it I want a divorce. Ik some ppl are okay with this but I am not. 
what should I do?? He says he's not gay or bi! I don't believe him. Oh and he supposedly never bought one before.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Men can enjoy anal play without being gay or bi, come on now. It also doesn't mean women don't satisfy them. 



Unknown777 said:


> I had a feeling it was his due to stuff looking like poop on it.


This is more concerning than anything else written


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Unknown777 said:


> I am married for 4 yrs been together for 9yrs. I just within the past 2 weeks found out that my husband's been using a dildo. When I ask him about it if it's for him or someone else he wouldn't answer me. Finally said it's for him. That he supposedly only used it twice. But since then he has been moving it around into different hiding spots. I had a feeling it was his due to stuff looking like poop on it.
> I am not comfortable with this at all I even told him that I know now I can't 100% satisfy him and that if he keeps using it I want a divorce. Ik some ppl are okay with this but I am not.
> what should I do?? He says he's not gay or bi! I don't believe him. Oh and he supposedly never bought one before.


Why are you not okay with it? Because he is hiding it or just that he has it and is using it? Seems like a bit of an overreaction to go for divorce over this. Trust me, you can like that kind of thing and not be gay or bi. A fair number of straight men like their female partners engaging in anal play. Is he still keeping you sexually satisfied? If so, then what do you really have to complain about?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

bobert said:


> Men can enjoy anal play without being gay or bi, come on now. It also doesn't mean women don't satisfy them.
> 
> 
> This is more concerning than anything else written


Lol, yeah I was actually thinking the same thing. Tell him to properly clean his toys!


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

I see nothing wrong other than you might not want to use it without boiling it first.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Its not that unusual. Its not talked about because a lot of people associate it with homosexuality - which is sort of strange, since it doesn't involve another man and its not the most common sexual act between men. He probably kept it hidden for fear of your reaction.

There really are 3 ways to play this:

1) You can express shock and cause him to feel embarrassed around you and hide his sexual interests. That gulf can grow wide, because it could tempt him to find someone who will not be shocked and judge him negatively.

2) You can let him know that what he does in private is his business, and you are sorry for acting disturbed. That he is free to do whatever he wants by himself

3) You can use it as an opportunity to have an open discussion about sex and what things / fantasies each of you have been keeping secret. You might find that there are things you haven't being doing that you would both enjoy. The ground rules on the discussion are that saying "no" to anything is completely OK, but not to act shocked or disturbed.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

I can’t really fathom the responses accepting this. It’s not normal for heterosexual men to engage in solo play with a dildo. NOT normal. Lies and any forms of self pleasure are just plain sad and immature.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

CatholicDad said:


> I can’t really fathom the responses accepting this. It’s not normal for heterosexual men to engage in solo play with a dildo. NOT normal. Lies and any forms of self pleasure are just plain sad and immature.


Any form of self pleasure?


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

What do you think is normal?

Survey results vary but its clear that much more than 50% of men masturbate - so by any reasonable definition that is "normal". Beyond that, is it important exactly how they do so? How does it matter?

Same argument applies to women. 

As far as I'm concerned the only person who should care about someone's masturbation habits is their intimate partner if that partner wishes to join in. 




CatholicDad said:


> I can’t really fathom the responses accepting this. It’s not normal for heterosexual men to engage in solo play with a dildo. NOT normal. Lies and any forms of self pleasure are just plain sad and immature.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

CatholicDad said:


> I can’t really fathom the responses accepting this. It’s not normal for heterosexual men to engage in solo play with a dildo. NOT normal. Lies and any forms of self pleasure are just plain sad and immature.


Not normal to you. Just curious, How would you feel about a woman engaging in solo anal masturbation?


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Torninhalf said:


> Any form of self pleasure?


Didn’t you know if you touch yourself you’re going straight to hell…do not pass go, do not collect $200.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Not normal to you. Just curious, How would you feel about a woman engaging in solo anal masturbation?


That would piss me off because I have the ‘equipment’ to do that to her


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Heaven is going to be pretty lonely then. 



RebuildingMe said:


> Didn’t you know if you touch yourself you’re going straight to hell…do not pass go, do not collect $200.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

uhtred said:


> Survey results vary but its clear that much more than 50% of men masturbate - so by any reasonable definition that is "normal". Beyond that, is it important exactly how they do so? How does it matter?


It may be just me but there seems a to be a difference between widow thumb and her four daughters wrapped around your pecker with you pretending its a puzzy and a dildo shoved up your azz with you pretending its John Henry's pecker.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Unknown777 said:


> I am married for 4 yrs been together for 9yrs. I just within the past 2 weeks found out that my husband's been using a dildo. When I ask him about it if it's for him or someone else he wouldn't answer me. Finally said it's for him. That he supposedly only used it twice. But since then he has been moving it around into different hiding spots. I had a feeling it was his due to stuff looking like poop on it.
> I am not comfortable with this at all I even told him that I know now I can't 100% satisfy him and that if he keeps using it I want a divorce. Ik some ppl are okay with this but I am not.
> what should I do?? He says he's not gay or bi! I don't believe him. Oh and he supposedly never bought one before.


Unknown777 this is a touchy area for lots of men and women. I'd like to respond as a woman who sometimes engages in putting things in my husband's butt. Most often a vibrating butt plug. 

I have 4 climax zones. My clitoris, the A spot, the G spot, the general vagina extending to the perineal area and the anus. I have better and stronger orgasms when more than one zone is stimulated. Such as intercourse with clitoral stimulation. Men have several area too. The head of the penis, the base of the shaft, sometimes (though not many) the balls, the perineal area and the prostrate which is most easily reached via the anus.

I know I enjoy stronger, better orgasms achieved by intercourse plus clitoral stimulation. Why wouldn't I want my husband to have these things too?
It doesn't mean he's gay. It doesn't mean you aren't enough. Just like if he uses a vibrator on you doesn't mean he's lacking.

So a couple questions which I hope you'll answer. Does you husband ever use toys on you?
Do you two ever talk about sex. What feels good, what you like/dislike and what you might want to try?

Is there anything that makes this worrying to you like does he watch gay porn, check men out in public, dress like a girl? I agree I wouldn't want to be married to a gay man but a dildo doesn't mean he is gay.

And while others have joked.... It is serious business with hygiene. The poo touching thing in the closet not so much a problem except kinda gross. Using a dildo without washing it in antibacterial soap can introduce bacterial into the rectum which is porous and can lead to serious infections. It should be washed shortly after use.


----------



## MEA (Jul 12, 2021)

OP, I feel like you’re getting a lot off flack from the anus-loving community here.
My H and I both view the anus as an exit for poop. Period. End of story. No future diapers for us.
I think the real issue here is that your H is hiding things from you. Lying by omission.
I would be incredibly upset also if I found out that my H felt the need to lie to me and hide his “passions” from me. A married couple should feel free to openly discuss anything and everything sexual with each other, without embarrassment. Your husband, for some reason, has chosen to hide a part of himself from you.
I suspect it is this betrayal that is what is truly upsetting you. I also suspect that your suspicions of him being gay are because if he wasn’t gay, he wouldn’t feel the need to hide such a stupid thing. The fact that he lied to you and his it from you gives you reason to think he is possibly lying about and hiding other things… like being gay.
You two need to sit down and have an open discussion about his true sexual fantasies and wants and why he feels the need to lie and hide from you. I think this will help get things either back on the right path or you’ll find out enough to solidify your thoughts on divorce.


----------



## johndoe12299 (Jul 12, 2021)

No wonder he's hiding it from you. You find a dildo and want to file for divorce? Sheesh.


----------



## moulinyx (May 30, 2019)

johndoe12299 said:


> No wonder he's hiding it from you. You find a dildo and want to file for divorce? Sheesh.


I really don’t think it’s about the dildo. It’s the fear of not knowing your partner and the fear of finding there’s more to the story. I agree it’s odd your spouse would hide a sexual desire - and that is hurtful. Most spouses want to know how to please their spouse and have a desire for that type of openness.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Men have a prostate, which makes them very sensitive and is one of their hot spots, all men, whether gay or straight. Lots of straight guys like it, even though few like the idea of it -- granted, not always with a big dildo but sort of depends how long he's been doing it, I think, and whether he tends to take things to extremes.

What's wrong with this picture is he's being very unsanitary about it............


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I hope he at least is hiding it in a brown paper bag to corral the brown stuff.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

MEA said:


> OP, I feel like you’re getting a lot off flack from the anus-loving community here.
> My H and I both view the anus as an exit for poop. Period. End of story. No future diapers for us.
> I think the real issue here is that your H is hiding things from you. Lying by omission.
> I would be incredibly upset also if I found out that my H felt the need to lie to me and hide his “passions” from me. A married couple should feel free to openly discuss anything and everything sexual with each other, without embarrassment. Your husband, for some reason, has chosen to hide a part of himself from you.
> ...


You are assuming open communication. Many couples do not have open sexual communication. 

That’s why we need more information from OP.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

What more do we need? Not for nothing if I found a dildo that my husband was using I would be grossed out. No joke. Exit only girl here. Just the image of it would turn me off forever. 🤮


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Torninhalf said:


> What more do we need? Not for nothing if I found a dildo that my husband was using I would be grossed out. No joke. Exit only girl here. Just the image of it would turn me off forever. 🤮


Only girl here?


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Anastasia6 said:


> Only girl here?


The anus to me is an exit only…call me old fashioned. Call me a prude…whatever. If I found my husband was sticking a dildo up his ass my sexual attraction for him would be over. No apologies.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Torninhalf said:


> The anus to me is an exit only…call me old fashioned. Call me a prude…whatever. If I found my husband was sticking a dildo up his ass my sexual attraction for him would be over. No apologies.


Gotcha. I was confused I thought you meant the only girl here (you) was exiting the conversation. I see now how I read that wrong.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

The especially grossly part is that it's a dirty _poopy_ dildo. I mean, wtf.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Sorry, a hetrosexual male does not own or use a dildo on himself. He is either bi or exploring. My concern would be he takes it further and steps out of the marriage with another man. Bash if you want, but my two cents.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Where is CiCi says with her famous “punish that ass” line .....


----------



## Cici1990 (Feb 22, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> Where is CiCi says with her famous “punish that ass” line .....


When did I say that? Anyway, I don’t personally ride dildos anally. The pain I expressed in another thread was not due to that. I do enjoy a dildo in my vag while a real penis is in my anus. My husband and I enjoy anal sex. I understand that some people are turned off by any sort of anal play and find it very gross/unhygienic. 

I see no problem with men or women using dildos anally, as long as they clean the dildo afterwards. I do not think it means that a man is bi or gay and wants to have sex with men simply because he enjoys the sensations that an dildo in his butt gives him. 

My husband is bisexual. He has had sexual experiences with men in the past. He is not a particularly big fan of dildos in his anus. I have tried a strap on before because it’s fun and I like being in control like that in a different way. We will try most things once. 

My husband’s sexuality doesn’t bother me because he has always been open about that with me. I do understand why somebody would be upset that their spouse was not open with them; however, if a man likes to use a dildo in private I don’t think there is any reason why he absolutely has to tell his spouse. I think it’s ok for married individuals to have things they prefer to do on their own when they are masturbating without having to tell their spouse everything if they don’t want to. I think this would be different if he WAS bi or gay and hiding his entire sexuality from his wife.

I’m most concerned as to why the OP doesn’t believe her husband when he says he isn’t bi or gay. With this attitude, it is easy to understand why he may not have felt comfortable sharing this special form of pleasure with her. I’m interested to know if OP thinks he must be attracted to men JUST because of the dildo or if there are other factors. If not, OP may just not be experienced in these things and didn’t realize that many straight men enjoy anal penetration.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Cici1990 said:


> When did I say that? Anyway, I don’t personally ride dildos anally. The pain I expressed in another thread was not due to that. I do enjoy a dildo in my vag while a real penis is in my anus. My husband and I enjoy anal sex. I understand that some people are turned off by any sort of anal play and find it very gross/unhygienic.
> 
> I see no problem with men or women using dildos anally, as long as they clean the dildo afterwards. I do not think it means that a man is bi or gay and wants to have sex with men simply because he enjoys the sensations that an dildo in his butt gives him.
> 
> ...


He was talking about another poster with a similar name, not you.


----------



## Cici1990 (Feb 22, 2021)

Livvie said:


> He was talking about another poster with a similar name, not you.


Oh haha. I thought that might be the case. Well, you’ve all been enlightened by my 2 cents on this topic now, free of charge.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

I’m just thanking the good God that I’ve honestly _never_ remotely wanted to put anything up my butt. I must have started porn late enough or quit it soon enough that my sexuality didn’t go off the rails like that. There’s so much to enjoy and do in life... glad that’s NOT on my bucket list.

Ditto self pleasure... I don’t feel like grown up men need to be hiding and stroking themselves. If I want some loving- I just go grab my beautiful wife. Thank God for her too!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Why did he leave💩on it?


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

ccpowerslave said:


> Why did he leave💩on it?


Yeah. That's distressing.


----------



## Cici1990 (Feb 22, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> Why did he leave💩on it?


He should get in the habit of giving himself a cleansing enema beforehand, but even then, he needs to wash the bacteria off after use.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

I think this makes a good argument against masturbation.... eventually you’re doing some really gross stuff.

Better get another hobby.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

bobert said:


> Men can enjoy anal play without being gay or bi, come on now. It also doesn't mean women don't satisfy them.
> 
> 
> This is more concerning than anything else written


You're on point today, bobert. On freakin' point. 😆 😆 😆


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

CatholicDad said:


> I think this makes a good argument against masturbation.... eventually you’re doing some really gross stuff.
> 
> Better get another hobby.


Some days, I think I just never grew up. I am absolutely dying of laughter here reading all these responses. I have to take care or I'm going to wake up my entire house. You sent me over the edge, @CatholicDad. 

*Better get another hobby*

😆😆😆😆😆😆

TAM is just too good tonight.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Now that I've calmed down my laughing, 

In all seriousness, OP, your husband is probably trying to do a prostate massage while masturbating. I'm guessing he got the dildo because he was too embarrassed to ask you to do it.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

First of all tell him to clean it! So gross. 

Did you ask him if he was gay? I don't think it means he is. 

Look I got nothing at this point besides that, this is so beyond any of my experiences and anything I would ever want to experience that.. (Shaking head)


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I don't have any desire to think about how other men get themselves off- just not an image I want in my brain.

If I translate instead to thinking about my wife, I don't care what she does , or what she thinks about to get herself off, unless she wants me to join in. 





VladDracul said:


> It may be just me but there seems a to be a difference between widow thumb and her four daughters wrapped around your pecker with you pretending its a puzzy and a dildo shoved up your azz with you pretending its John Henry's pecker.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

CatholicDad said:


> *Lies and any forms of self pleasure are just plain sad and immature.*


What?!?



RebuildingMe said:


> Didn’t you know if you touch yourself you’re going straight to hell…do not pass go, do not collect $200.


And you'll go blind...don't forget that!!



MEA said:


> A married couple should feel free to openly discuss anything and everything sexual with each other, without embarrassment. Your husband, for some reason, has chosen to hide a part of himself from you.


I agree that a married couple should feel free to discuss anything and everything sexual with each other. They should also feel they can share these things without being judged or mocked. OP's husband clearly felt that he couldn't share this with her, because she'd judge him harshly - and he was right. I find that very sad.

OP it doesn't mean he's gay. He's likely enjoying prostate stimulation, which a lot of men enjoy, and having very intense orgasms when he does so.

My husband has shared things with me that he'd like to try, and while I have tried some, there are a couple that absolutely are a boundary for me and I won't do. My husband respects that - and the fact that he can share anything with me, without fear of being judged.

ETA I'm with the others on that the most concerning thing about this whole post, is that he's not washing it after and leaving it covered in ****. GROSS. Omfg 😷🤢


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

I think he is exploring prostate stimulation, he might have came across something about it on the net , 
the op said it is a dildo but are prostate dildos not small finger like things , when she said dildo I think most think he has a big dildo ,
the fact that he is not washing it is one thing 
the fact that when the op found it he could not tell her what and way he has it 
why he still moves it around the house is strange and she going around looking for it 

what I take out of this is 
there are only a few things that cause marriage brake down we get them or some of them in many topics on here 
the op and her husband seem to have 

Communication problems between partners / 
if she thinks he is gay and he has not come clean with the truth of what he is doing with it is only making her think he is gay twice as much
and she has Realization that her spouse has different values / morals
plus wanting to keep something that is not clean 


Conflict, arguing, irretrievable breakdown in the relationship
Lack of commitment
Infidelity / extramarital affairs
Distance in the relationship / lack of physical intimacy
Communication problems between partners
Domestic violence, verbal, physical, or emotional abuse by a partner
Realization that one’s spouse has different values / morals
Substance abuse / alcohol addiction
Absence of romantic intimacy / love
One partner not carrying their weight in the marriage
Financial problems / debt
Marrying too young
Lack of shared interests / incompatibility between partners


----------



## MEA (Jul 12, 2021)

Anastasia6 said:


> You are assuming open communication. Many couples do not have open sexual communication.
> 
> That’s why we need more information from OP.


? Assuming would have meant I wouldn’t have to use the word “should” in front of “have an open discussion.”
Acknowledging what couples should do versus what they actually do doesn’t assume anything about what they actually do. 
Obviously they have poor communication - lies, hiding, secrecy… this doesn’t mean they can’t start having an open discussion today for the first time. And hey, if it doesn’t work, then I’d say OP has bigger issues than just a poopy dildo migrating through her home like elf-on-a-shelf. These two may have to go to counseling to evoke that open discussion.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

i saw film on tv once , which had a story line along something like this , where something moved around the house and there was no reason why it used to pop up and the two people not talking about what they found


----------



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

Does he hit your G-Spot?

Well the prostate is the man's G-Spot.

Maybe you two can swap advice on hitting each other's G-Spots.

_Maybe _you could loosen up a little, get behind the wheel of that big 10 incher and DRIVE! You do it right he will have an AMAZING orgasm with explosive results!

Oh, and buy him a pack of baby wipes.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ccpowerslave said:


> Why did he leave💩on it?


That was my initial question also!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

As for the dildo itself I think if it looks like a penis then it’s maybe 5% gay.

This is coming from a guy who is mildly curious about prostate milking. I used to work with a guy who told me his wife puts on a rubber glove and goes to town on him and he said it is amazing and must be tried.

Eventually I asked Mrs. about it or if she wanted to get a “My first pegging jr. be careful of my virgin 🍑edition” set and try it that way and she was a hard pass on both.

If I was really serious about it and got something to jam up there I’m sure she’d help me out with it just for science.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

LATERILUS79 said:


> Now that I've calmed down my laughing,
> 
> In all seriousness, OP, your husband is probably trying to do a prostate massage while masturbating. I'm guessing he got the dildo because he was too embarrassed to ask you to do it.


For which you might be grateful.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

No matter what the reason he's using it, it's just really not nice to sex shame a person. He may be not cleaning up his mess because of fear of getting caught, or he may just be a slob, which granted is perhaps grounds for divorce, but now that it's out in the open, if I were you I would give him a bottle of antiseptic liquid soap that he should dedicate for cleaning that thing off and then tell him to use an antiseptic sink cleaner to clean the sink out afterwards and to keep it out of the kitchen. Another idea might be antiseptic wipes that goes straight into the trash and never touch the sink. And you need to be sure he's washing his hands before having sex with you.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

DownByTheRiver said:


> No matter what the reason he's using it, it's just really not nice to sex shame a person. He may be not cleaning up his mess because of fear of getting caught, or he may just be a slob, which granted is perhaps grounds for divorce, but now that it's out in the open, if I were you I would give him a bottle of antiseptic liquid soap that he should dedicate for cleaning that thing off and then tell him to use an antiseptic sink cleaner to clean the sink out afterwards and to keep it out of the kitchen. Another idea might be antiseptic wipes that goes straight into the trash and never touch the sink. And you need to be sure he's washing his hands before having sex with you.


Um and washing his hands period. I wonder what kind of things he touched around the house with poopy butt play hands.

Just because someone is turned off by their husband playing with a dirty poopy dildo up their ass doesn't mean they are sex shaming them. People are allowed to have things that are a turn off.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

Torninhalf said:


> The anus to me is an exit only…call me old fashioned. Call me a prude…whatever. If I found my husband was sticking a dildo up his ass my sexual attraction for him would be over. No apologies.


Finally something we can agree on!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Too quote the great and wise Quagmire:

"Every exit is also an entrance. Giggty!"


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

I had an epiphany as to why there are so many sexless marriages after reading responses here... all the “men” expect to have things shoved up their butts.

Yeah ladies- I’d never want sex with him again either!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

After drinking some coffee and waking up a bit I’d like to revise my earlier estimate to 40% gay.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

CatholicDad said:


> Finally something we can agree on!


Miracles happen. 😂
I also agree it isn’t sex shaming. It’s a turn off. Stomach turning. No different than if he decided to come to bed in lace panties…YUCK.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Torninhalf said:


> Miracles happen. 😂
> I also agree it isn’t sex shaming. It’s a turn off. Stomach turning. No different than if he decided to come to bed in lace panties…YUCK.


"Quietly backs out of room"


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> "Quietly backs out of room"


No need to back out quietly. 😂 
I’m not going to lie I am a bit shocked by some of the responses here. I also feel like I need another shower.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Torninhalf said:


> No need to back out quietly. 😂
> I’m not going to lie I am a bit shocked by some of the responses here. I also feel like I need another shower.


Didn't want you to see my lacey panties! Hahaha


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> Didn't want you to see my lacey panties! Hahaha


Well there went my image of you I had in my head. 😂


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

CatholicDad said:


> I had an epiphany as to why there are so many sexless marriages after reading responses here... all the “men” expect to have things shoved up their butts.


I think it’s fair play. I have had heterosexual anal sex as a giver and would offer my wife the opportunity to try it out if she wanted to.

Then again I’ve also tried smoking a sherm stick so maybe I’m not the best person to get advice from in these matters.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Torninhalf said:


> Well there went my image of you I had in my head. 😂


The image of me in something lacey makes ME vomit 🤢🤕🤮 haha


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Wow this can’t be right...









Study Reveals Nearly Half of Straight Men Have Had Anal Sex


A Study of people between the ages of 15 and 44, concluded that 44% of straight men and 36% of straight women have had anal sex at least once in their lives.




www.menshealth.com.au


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ccpowerslave said:


> Wow this can’t be right...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess it would depend on who was giving and who was receiving


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> Guess it would depend on who was giving and who was receiving


Good point. I need more coffee. Every cup I keep revising my estimate upwards.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

ccpowerslave said:


> Wow this can’t be right...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just want to get off this planet. 😳


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Torninhalf said:


> I just want to get off this planet. 😳


I'll join you if you can get tickets


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> I'll join you if you can get tickets


Deal!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Torninhalf said:


> Deal!


Honestly, the OP has been put in a real "sh*tty" situation. 😆


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> Honestly, the OP has been put in a real "sh*tty" situation. 😆


I feel bad for her. The mind movies…I would have to say my goodbyes at that point cause the kitty would never get wet again. 😉


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Ok this is more realistic (but still off):









Pegging: What is the sex move & how common it is? | Marie Claire


Pegging is on the rise - but what is the popular sex move, how common is it, & why was it mentioned on Gogglebox?! Click to find out now, from a sexpert




www.marieclaire.co.uk





1000 woman survey from lovehoney 10% have pegged someone with another 10% saying they’d try it. Given if you’re on lovehoney in the first place I’d hazard a guess you’re more adventurous in the sack than the average. 20% of that group is still significant.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ccpowerslave said:


> Ok this is more realistic (but still off):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a lot of Biden voters


----------



## AndStilliRise (Nov 9, 2020)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Why are you not okay with it? Because he is hiding it or just that he has it and is using it? Seems like a bit of an overreaction to go for divorce over this. Trust me, you can like that kind of thing and not be gay or bi. A fair number of straight men like their female partners engaging in anal play. Is he still keeping you sexually satisfied? If so, then what do you really have to complain about?


If she doesn't like it, she doesn't like it. She doesn't need men trying to gaslight her that her feelings aren't legitimate.


----------



## AndStilliRise (Nov 9, 2020)

Unknown777 said:


> I am married for 4 yrs been together for 9yrs. I just within the past 2 weeks found out that my husband's been using a dildo. When I ask him about it if it's for him or someone else he wouldn't answer me. Finally said it's for him. That he supposedly only used it twice. But since then he has been moving it around into different hiding spots. I had a feeling it was his due to stuff looking like poop on it.
> I am not comfortable with this at all I even told him that I know now I can't 100% satisfy him and that if he keeps using it I want a divorce. Ik some ppl are okay with this but I am not.
> what should I do?? He says he's not gay or bi! I don't believe him. Oh and he supposedly never bought one before.


I feel like there is much more to the story here, a hidden porn addiction, weird fetishes, lying, hiding... Your gut is telling you a lot. It's clear you didn't jump to the idea of divorce simply over a dildo, there is definitely something deeper. Do not let anyone here make you question your own feelings. Your intuition is right on. Find the truth and then decide what to do about it. For the record, I wouldn't stand for it either.


----------



## gold5932 (Jun 10, 2020)

Honestly what is the big deal except the leftover pooh? Shouldn't you be able to express your deepest darkest desires to your partner? I once had a bf that walked out of the bathroom in a long pink negligee with a dildo in his hand. Now I was only 22 and after I laughed, I thought what the heck. To each his own.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

AndStilliRise said:


> If she doesn't like it, she doesn't like it. She doesn't need men trying to gaslight her that her feelings aren't legitimate.


Gaslighting? I was trying to understand if it was the dildo that bothered her or that he was hiding it. She has every right to her own feelings.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

TAM, you didn't disappoint me today. I was worried this thread was going to lose traction this morning when I woke, but you all dug deep and kept the good times rolling. 

Especially you, Catholicdad. I'm pleasantly surprised. I see your name and it triggers awful memories from my catholic upbringing, but you've been hilarious in this thread!

Keep up the good work, TAM. I shall visit this thread later on tonight.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

LATERILUS79 said:


> TAM, you didn't disappoint me today. I was worried this thread was going to lose traction this morning when I woke, but you all dug deep and kept the good times rolling.
> 
> Especially you, Catholicdad. I'm pleasantly surprised. I see your name and it triggers awful memories from my catholic upbringing, but you've been hilarious in this thread!
> 
> Keep up the good work, TAM. I shall visit this thread later on tonight.


Make sure you bring lube....you might need it! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

LATERILUS79 said:


> I see your name and it triggers awful memories from my catholic upbringing


Hopefully these teachings have kept you from the temptation of the booty hole.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ccpowerslave said:


> Hopefully these teachings have kept you from the temptation of the booty hole.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> No matter what the reason he's using it, it's just really not nice to sex shame a person. He may be not cleaning up his mess because of fear of getting caught, or he may just be a slob, which granted is perhaps grounds for divorce, but now that it's out in the open, if I were you I would give him a bottle of antiseptic liquid soap that he should dedicate for cleaning that thing off and then tell him to use an antiseptic sink cleaner to clean the sink out afterwards and to keep it out of the kitchen. Another idea might be antiseptic wipes that goes straight into the trash and never touch the sink. And you need to be sure he's washing his hands before having sex with you.


would it not be better if he used a condom 
but the lies and the moving it around the house 
some day it is going to fall out on granny when she is looking for something


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

frenchpaddy said:


> would it not be better if he used a condom
> but the lies and the moving it around the house
> some day it is going to fall out on granny when she is looking for something


 Hopefully that is the only time is "falls out" when granny is around! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

frenchpaddy said:


> would it not be better if he used a condom
> but the lies and the moving it around the house
> some day it is going to fall out on granny when she is looking for something


The thing is, anything like a condom can get sucked up in there and lost, and THEN you have to go to the hospital ER because she sure isn't going to go digging for it.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> The thing is, anything like a condom can get sucked up in there and lost, and THEN you have to go to the hospital ER because she sure isn't going to go digging for it.


But if it's in the backdoor, wouldn't it just work it's way out with the next crap?


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> The thing is, anything like a condom can get sucked up in there and lost, and THEN you have to go to the hospital ER because she sure isn't going to go digging for it.


Better them something furry I think


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

frenchpaddy said:


> why he still moves it around the house is strange and she going around looking for it


Now I'm just imagining a high stakes game of sex toy hide and seek


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Chaotic said:


> Now I'm just imagining a high stakes game of sex toy hide and seek


Apparently would be to hard to seek, just follow the smell


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

bobert said:


> But if it's in the backdoor, wouldn't it just work it's way out with the next crap?


I don't know. I've heard so many ER stories of stuff that gets sucked up in there and stuck. Maybe with a condom it might.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> Better them something furry I think


Yes, and that's another horrible ER story.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> Apparently would be to hard to seek, just follow the smell


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Yes, and that's another horrible ER story.


----------



## AndStilliRise (Nov 9, 2020)

DownByTheRiver said:


> No matter what the reason he's using it, it's just really not nice to sex shame a person. He may be not cleaning up his mess because of fear of getting caught, or he may just be a slob, which granted is perhaps grounds for divorce, but now that it's out in the open, if I were you I would give him a bottle of antiseptic liquid soap that he should dedicate for cleaning that thing off and then tell him to use an antiseptic sink cleaner to clean the sink out afterwards and to keep it out of the kitchen. Another idea might be antiseptic wipes that goes straight into the trash and never touch the sink. And you need to be sure he's washing his hands before having sex with you.


I don't think I could roll my eyes anymore. Sex shaming. Lol. Yeah. OK. Maybe he should stop lying and hiding his (literal) $hit. He's into self pleasure kinks and those kinks come from porn and if he's lying about this, he's lying about the kind of porn and how much he uses it. This is much bigger problem than just a guy that shoves a fake d!ck up his own ass for giggles. He's married and hiding a double life.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

AndStilliRise said:


> for giggles


He did it for the luls as the kids say.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> View attachment 77178


🤢


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Now, now, the subject of the thread is finding the husband's dildo, not finding out the husband is a dildo, which is a much more common occurrence.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Now, now, the subject of the thread is finding the husband's dildo, not finding out the husband is a dildo, which is a much more common occurrence.


I think she knows WHERE to find her husband's dildo! 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

they do make a type of dildo that women strap on and pleasure their husbands with.
i strongly suspect your husband would LOVE you to do that to him!


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Talker67 said:


> they do make a type of dildo that women strap on and pleasure their husbands with.
> i strongly suspect your husband would LOVE you to do that to him!


Taint gonna happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> I think she knows WHERE to find her husband's dildo! 🤣🤣🤣🤣





Talker67 said:


> they do make a type of dildo that women strap on and pleasure their husbands with.
> i strongly suspect your husband would LOVE you to do that to him!


Knowing the way she feels about it (repulsed), I doubt he would feel comfortable with it.


CatholicDad said:


> I had an epiphany as to why there are so many sexless marriages after reading responses here... all the “men” expect to have things shoved up their butts.
> 
> Yeah ladies- I’d never want sex with him again either!


Hah. To be fair, I think a lot of the sexless marriages are more because of the wife being the receiver in unwanted places. 

"I will if you will. You first" is a pretty good deterrent.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

OP hasn't posted in many pages. Yet TAM just keeps going.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Anastasia6 said:


> OP hasn't posted in many pages. Yet TAM just keeps going.


So proud of this community


----------



## staceymj86 (Apr 14, 2020)

CatholicDad said:


> Finally something we can agree on!


I agree as well.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Just because she hasn't written again doesn't mean she isn't still reading. I imagine the mods can tell, not that it matters.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Yes but she hasn't written very much and we have everyone going everywhere.

We don't know how was their sex life before this?
Does she have any reason to suspect he's gay other than this?
Is she upset at the dildo? the secret? the uncleanliness?


But yet we just keep spitting stuff out. In general the same stuff too.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I think @Torninhalf summarized the OP pretty well. Someone doing that for her is a hard pass.

Maybe the OP was coming to see if others agreed and clearly some do.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

ccpowerslave said:


> I think @Torninhalf summarized the OP pretty well. Someone doing that for her is a hard pass.
> 
> Maybe the OP was coming to see if others agreed and clearly some do.


Well except again we are assuming that is her summary. The OP hasn't really said enough. Yes she was freaked out. By what? Is she simply divorcing and she did come here to get reinforcement? 

Most come here for help. OP hasn't said enough for us to know what she is actually looking for. 

I'll not post on this thread again until OP does.... Just was pointing out that we were getting all carried away again which has just spawned so many more posts.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Just because she hasn't written again doesn't mean she isn't still reading. I imagine the mods can tell, not that it matters.


This thread was created on July 30 at 3:13 PM. The last time the OP logged in was on July 30 at 4:22 PM. So, chances whoever created the thread hasn't be reading it (or at least hasn't been logging in).


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

bobert said:


> This thread was created on July 30 at 3:13 PM. The last time the OP logged in was on July 30 at 4:22 PM. So, chances whoever created the thread hasn't be reading it (or at least hasn't been logging in).


A drive by 💩 stained dildo post?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

bobert said:


> This thread was created on July 30 at 3:13 PM. The last time the OP logged in was on July 30 at 4:22 PM. So, chances whoever created the thread hasn't be reading it (or at least hasn't been logging in).


She could be reading it whether she's logged in or not I think. And even if she is a, I guess I'm missing the point. Whether she comments or not I bet she comes back and reads sometime when she doesn't have someone watching what she's doing.


----------



## MarmiteC (Jun 28, 2021)

There are some things that can never be unread.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Anastasia6 said:


> OP hasn't posted in many pages. Yet TAM just keeps going.


I wish someone would get that dirty thing and dig a big hole dump it in and let us move on and forget it


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

bobert said:


> This thread was created on July 30 at 3:13 PM. The last time the OP logged in was on July 30 at 4:22 PM. So, chances whoever created the thread hasn't be reading it (or at least hasn't been logging in).


Well, then I'll just have to wait for the next hilarious post in the "sex in marriage" area of TAM. 

Shouldn't be too long now, I reckon.


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

Unknown777 said:


> I am married for 4 yrs been together for 9yrs. I just within the past 2 weeks found out that my husband's been using a dildo. When I ask him about it if it's for him or someone else he wouldn't answer me. Finally said it's for him. That he supposedly only used it twice. But since then he has been moving it around into different hiding spots. I had a feeling it was his due to stuff looking like poop on it.
> I am not comfortable with this at all I even told him that I know now I can't 100% satisfy him and that if he keeps using it I want a divorce. Ik some ppl are okay with this but I am not.
> what should I do?? He says he's not gay or bi! I don't believe him. Oh and he supposedly never bought one before.


He may just like pegging.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Even if the OP's story is totally bogus, I must say I've laughed a lot reading the responses!😅😂🤣


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Nailhead said:


> He may just like pegging.


Maybe his pet name is Peggy?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Prodigal said:


> Even if the OP's story is totally bogus, I must say I've laughed a lot reading the responses!😅😂🤣


Which is why you NEVER use a dildo in the anus - only a butt plug, otherwise you risk shooting the thing half way across the room if you laugh too hard.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

1) buy your husband some dish soap to wash that nasty thing

that is step 1

2) introduce him to a nice set of anal beads


----------



## think positive (Jun 24, 2011)

Unknown777 said:


> I am married for 4 yrs been together for 9yrs. I just within the past 2 weeks found out that my husband's been using a dildo. When I ask him about it if it's for him or someone else he wouldn't answer me. Finally said it's for him. That he supposedly only used it twice. But since then he has been moving it around into different hiding spots. I had a feeling it was his due to stuff looking like poop on it.
> I am not comfortable with this at all I even told him that I know now I can't 100% satisfy him and that if he keeps using it I want a divorce. Ik some ppl are okay with this but I am not.
> what should I do?? He says he's not gay or bi! I don't believe him. Oh and he supposedly never bought one before.


I can imagine you feel a sense of betrayal as he was hiding this from you. I dont think that enjoying anal play makes a man gay or bisexual. 

Is your concern that he will leave you for a man of is closeted gay or bisexual? 

As for you not being able to satisfy him I am not sure this is a fair statement. If a women uses a sex toy does that sat rhe same thing? 

The fact that he didn't clean it is gross for sure but, your reaction seems excessive. I mean has he demonstrated OTHER signs that he is gay?


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

There was a thread a while back about odd turn offs. It could simply be a case of this for the OP. 

She can Never look at him the same way again. Front or back.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Unknown777 said:


> I am married for 4 yrs been together for 9yrs. I just within the past 2 weeks found out that my husband's been using a dildo. When I ask him about it if it's for him or someone else he wouldn't answer me. Finally said it's for him. That he supposedly only used it twice. But since then he has been moving it around into different hiding spots. I had a feeling it was his due to stuff looking like poop on it.
> I am not comfortable with this at all I even told him that I know now I can't 100% satisfy him and that if he keeps using it I want a divorce. Ik some ppl are okay with this but I am not.
> what should I do?? He says he's not gay or bi! I don't believe him. Oh and he supposedly never bought one before.


I think you should buy a strap-on and offer to do him doggie style. He's obviously using that on himself. Maybe this is the next step.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

Prodigal said:


> Even if the OP's story is totally bogus, I must say I've laughed a lot reading the responses!😅😂🤣


"If"...lol


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Amazon.com: ToyLife Foaming Toy Cleaner : Health & Household


Buy ToyLife Foaming Toy Cleaner: All-Purpose Cleaners - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Unknown777 said:


> I am married for 4 yrs been together for 9yrs. I just within the past 2 weeks found out that my husband's been using a dildo. When I ask him about it if it's for him or someone else he wouldn't answer me. Finally said it's for him. That he supposedly only used it twice. But since then he has been moving it around into different hiding spots. I had a feeling it was his due to stuff looking like poop on it.
> I am not comfortable with this at all I even told him that I know now I can't 100% satisfy him and that if he keeps using it I want a divorce. Ik some ppl are okay with this but I am not.
> what should I do?? He says he's not gay or bi! I don't believe him. Oh and he supposedly never bought one before.


You have already decided what you are going to do but if I were in your position, I would not have handled it the way you did. First of all some of us have solo sex not because the husband is not satisfying, but because it just is good in its own right. Then there are some who like to experiment but are not confident with their partners enough to discuss it. The way you reacted proves him right that he did not discuss it with you. He knew how you would react. 

Whether or not he is gay is up to him and you believing him. I sort of fee that you may ruin your otherwise stable marriage by assuming things instead of widening your communication and understanding him first, then divorce or stay, knowing you did the right thing.


----------



## 351147 (Sep 2, 2021)

So as a guy I've enjoyed a dildo inside me as well. Has nothing to do with being straight, gay or bi. It just feels good, especially when I'm climaxing and I have a dildo inside me.

I had an ex who would insert a finger in me when she was going down on me, it was incredible!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

NJHubby47 said:


> So as a guy I've enjoyed a dildo inside me as well. Has nothing to do with being straight, gay or bi. It just feels good, especially when I'm climaxing and I have a dildo inside me.
> 
> I had an ex who would insert a finger in me when she was going down on me, it was incredible!


When you were done with it did you forget to wipe it off and then hide it?


----------



## 351147 (Sep 2, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> When you were done with it did you forget to wipe it off and then hide it?


Nope, I always use safe dildoing lol. Easy clean up


----------



## SirVagabond87 (Jun 6, 2021)

YES YOU CAN SATISFY HIM. It's called pegging, my wife pegs me, it's within our regular sexual activities. This being a hard limit, an absolute 100% no, is like him telling you stimulating your clit or your g-spot is grounds for divorce. Read up on the male g spot. 
HOWEVER, him lying about it continuously, and his utter lack of cleanliness and good hygiene, are serious problems that need to be dealt with.


----------



## 351147 (Sep 2, 2021)

SirVagabond87 said:


> YES YOU CAN SATISFY HIM. It's called pegging, my wife pegs me, it's within our regular sexual activities. This being a hard limit, an absolute 100% no, is like him telling you stimulating your clit or your g-spot is grounds for divorce. Read up on the male g spot.
> HOWEVER, him lying about it continuously, and his utter lack of cleanliness and good hygiene, are serious problems that need to be dealt with.


I think the problem for most men is they are afraid to admit that they enjoy it so they keep it a secret. So they lie and that could cause the disgusting aspect of it.

Years ago my ex gf would peg me on occasion and it was great. She would really get into it with a strap on and I loved it. My wife has no desire to do it, but she wouldn't have an issue if I did it during masterbation ( yes we both masterbate and know about it)


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

The OP made one post. Does anyone hear faint laughter coming from the woods?


----------



## 351147 (Sep 2, 2021)

Blondilocks said:


> The OP made one post. Does anyone hear faint laughter coming from the woods?


True, but I still enjoy replying to the thread


----------



## AndStilliRise (Nov 9, 2020)

I would lose all respect for my husband if he wanted a d*ck or anything else shoved up his a$$.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

AndStilliRise said:


> I would lose all respect for my husband if he wanted a **** or anything else shoved up his a$$.


that is you.

but some women WANT to totally dominate their husband, they get a sexual thrill by that. Controlling when and how hubby orgasms is the ultimate control!


----------



## 351147 (Sep 2, 2021)

Talker67 said:


> that is you.
> 
> but some women WANT to totally dominate their husband, they get a sexual thrill by that. Controlling when and how hubby orgasms is the ultimate control!


And again, for some men anal play is very enjoyable, doesn't mean that he is gay or bi


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

NJHubby47 said:


> And again, for some men anal play is very enjoyable, doesn't mean that he is gay or bi


i am pretty sure pegging by a woman is proof he is not gay. otherwise he would be in gay bars cruising every weekend.


----------



## 351147 (Sep 2, 2021)

Talker67 said:


> i am pretty sure pegging by a woman is proof he is not gay. otherwise he would be in gay bars cruising every weekend.


Very true!


----------



## AndStilliRise (Nov 9, 2020)

Talker67 said:


> that is you.
> 
> but some women WANT to totally dominate their husband, they get a sexual thrill by that. Controlling when and how hubby orgasms is the ultimate control!


I totally agree. That's why I said how "I" feel about it. I personally find it emasculating and would never want to be with a man that wants that. Fortunately, this is not an issue in my marriage.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

AndStilliRise said:


> I would lose all respect for my husband if he wanted a **** or anything else shoved up his a$$.


I quite enjoy all of the times my wife puts her tongue up mine.


----------



## 351147 (Sep 2, 2021)

Personal said:


> I quite enjoy all of the times my wife puts her tongue up mine.


Hell yes!!! My ex would use her tongue on me while reaching around the front and handle me (i'd be standing and she would be kneeling)


----------



## johndoe12299 (Jul 12, 2021)

sounds like you really enjoyed your ex, lol


----------



## 351147 (Sep 2, 2021)

johndoe12299 said:


> sounds like you really enjoyed your ex, lol


Parts of that relationship yes, other parts, not at all


----------



## Solomente (Nov 10, 2021)

My wife has came across my toys and asked with out prying. I told her it’s not about having a penis in me. So much as it’s about hitting the prostate. Since then she has learned to “happily ignore” certain things. (she has no interests in joining my anal play.) I have no real interests in being with a man despite my dildo play and occasional venture into gay porn. It is the thrill of doing it alone. So if you catch your guy in panties going at it with a dildo, and maybe even watching gay porn; either join in, or let them know that you have chosen to happily ignore it. Your marriage will thank you. He loves you. He also knows you don't have a prostate and most likely will never understand.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

CatholicDad said:


> I can’t really fathom the responses accepting this. It’s not normal for heterosexual men to engage in solo play with a dildo. NOT normal. Lies and any forms of self pleasure are just plain sad and immature.


Nothing is normal. Everything is normal. So the guy uses this to get off. What's the harm? Really? Rather he be with someone else? Solo play is fine.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

351147 said:


> Hell yes!!! My ex would use her tongue on me while reaching around the front and handle me (i'd be standing and she would be kneeling)


on my wish list for years here.


----------



## Generic1 (Nov 10, 2021)

take him as he is or leave him
If he enjoys anal pleasure than you should let him indulge in what he likes and enjoys

don’t make him feel shameful for what feels nice for his body! You can’t choose how he wants to feel pleasure

either join in with him and entertain his fantasies or let him do it to himself

if you can’t do either of this. Leave him alone


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Generic1 said:


> take him as he is or leave him
> If he enjoys anal pleasure than you should let him indulge in what he likes and enjoys
> 
> don’t make him feel shameful for what feels nice for his body! You can’t choose how he wants to feel pleasure
> ...


She could peg him


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Longtime Hubby said:


> She could peg him


OP hasn’t been back but if she was down with that, I doubt she would have posted here for help in the first place. 

Either way, not cleaning up your toys is just plain lazy and gross. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Elizabeth001 said:


> OP hasn’t been back but if she was down with that, I doubt she would have posted here for help in the first place.
> 
> Either way, not cleaning up your toys is just plain lazy and gross.
> 
> ...


Gotta clean em


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Gotta clean em


I know!


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

This thread is so old and gross. Can we please lock it?

@MattMatt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

